# Silla de masaje con adaptador roto



## capponne (Abr 10, 2011)

Buenas tardes pues resulta que tengo una silla de esas de masaje que se me cayó el adaptador ac y se rompio una punta, ahora compré en un mercado un adaptador con las mismas características y al conectarlo todo bien pero al minuto el mando se a sobrecalentado y veo que se ha quemado una pieza y que si lo dejaba enchufado no dejaba de calentarse... no entiendo ni pq pasa eso si en principio iba bien cuando he probado ese nuevo adaptador, era incluso de la misma marca y con todas las características, ahora me parece que voy a tener que tirar mi sofa de masajes. que pena.

Os quería preguntar si le veis solución o mejor dejarlo estar.

Os adjunto unas fotos de la pieza quemada del mando del sofa, por delante y detrás,
Saludos y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 10, 2011)

Para empezar, debes tomarlo con calma.

No hay que tirar nada
El sillón seguirá funcionando
Todo tiene solución

Sólo hay que encontrar o fabricar el adaptador (fuente de alimentación) correcto.

ahora veo las fotos (las cuales no dicen mucho, sólo que en una se ve un transistor quemado y un resistor y diodo que al parecer también) y si nos das algunos datos más te vamos a poder ayudar.

Necesitamos saber:

1) tensión de alimentación (todas las que diga el adaptador)
2) corriente de consumo
3) potencia del sillón

y si puedes algunos datos de lo que el sillón lleva dentro

saludos


----------



## Vin (Abr 10, 2011)

Ese adaptador AC al que se le rompió una punta qué le ha pasado exactamente? Quizá es más fácil arreglar ese no crees?

Saludos


----------



## capponne (Abr 10, 2011)

dios mio lo que hace mi ignorancia... si es q por no tener un duro y querer arreglarlo yo me va a costar más la reparación que haberlo llevado a un electricista.

Ante todo quería agradeceros todo de verdad, mirad las caracterisicas del adaptador original son estas:

TEK AC ADAPTOR
MODEL: KA23D120120016G
INPUT 230V-50HZ
OUTPUT: 12V---1200MA 14.4W


LAS CARACTERISTICAS DEL COMPRADO EN EL MERCADO Y SOLDADO CON ESTAÑO SON ESTAS:
K TEC AC ADAPTOR 
MODEL KA23A120120015G
INPUT 230V ---50HZ 95MA
OUTPUT 12V---1200MA



Lo que hice fue cortar los cables y soldarlos al nuevo adaptadoc con estaño y puse cinta aislante, al conectarlo todo bien (encendia y hacia masaje) pero al conectarlo 30 segundos el mando se empezó a calentar y es cuando se estropearon(quemaron) estas piezas que os he puesto en el dibujo.

Sigo en contacto con ustedes a ver que podemos hacer,

gracias de nuevo a todos.



Vin dijo:


> Ese adaptador AC al que se le rompió una punta qué le ha pasado exactamente? Quizá es más fácil arreglar ese no crees?
> 
> Saludos



al que se la ha roto la punta simplemente me cayo al suelo y se rompio la punta, un palito metalico que veo que hace contacto con otro trozo metalico, también quizás tengas razón y sea mejor hacer algo con el palito para que vuelva a hacer contacto pero como podria hacerlo'??

Aunque ahora al haberla liado con el mando tendré que cambiar esas piezas quemadas cierto??

o funcionará sin cambiarlas?

saludos


----------



## Vin (Abr 10, 2011)

Yo arreglaría el viejo, desmontalo, y en la entrada de corriente le sueldas un par de cables que vayan a una toma de corriente, es decir donde hay los palitos que dices por dentro. Y si, debes cambiar esa pieza quemada, por lo que veo parece un transistor, como hay varios de iguales fíjate en alguno las letras que pone y así puedes buscar el modelo y cambiarlo.

Saludos


----------



## capponne (Abr 10, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Yo arreglaría el viejo, desmontalo, y en la entrada de corriente le sueldas un par de cables que vayan a una toma de corriente, es decir donde hay los palitos que dices por dentro. Y si, debes cambiar esa pieza quemada, por lo que veo parece un transistor, como hay varios de iguales fíjate en alguno las letras que pone y así puedes buscar el modelo y cambiarlo.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno ahora tengo un problema... no puedo abrir el ac.. hay alguna forma especial??
se abre haciendo palanca?? es q nunca abrí uno.

gracias


----------



## Vin (Abr 10, 2011)

No lleva tornilleria? Si no, suele ir el plástico soldado y la única forma es haciendo palanca, con una sierra o a martillazos (no recomendado, puedes romper algo)


----------



## capponne (Abr 10, 2011)

pues mañana le daré con una sierra, como es mejor hacer el corte?


----------



## Vin (Abr 10, 2011)

Con cuidado y por donde veas esa especie de borde que une las 2 piezas de plastico .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 10, 2011)

pero...me queda una duda.

si el trafo original era de 12V 1,2A...y el nuevo trafo es de 12V 1,2A....no debería haberse quemado nada...

posiblemente el nuevo trafo tenga mayor tensión, por ende intentara circular una mayor corriente, y como resultado el transistor quemado.

el tema está en cómo se quemó ese transistor, por lo general no se derriten asi, y no se quedan tan fundidos...pero bueno.

yo mediría la salida del trafo nuevo en vacío y tambien en carga (conectado)

a ver qué pasa

saludos.


----------



## capponne (Abr 11, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> pero...me queda una duda.
> 
> si el trafo original era de 12V 1,2A...y el nuevo trafo es de 12V 1,2A....no debería haberse quemado nada...
> 
> ...



esta tarde llevaré el circuito a una tienda de electronica a comprar los componentes e intentaré abrir el trafo para soldar los cables y funcionar con cables.


----------



## capponne (Abr 11, 2011)

ACABO DE LLEGAR DE UN LARGO DIA DE BUSQUEDA.

no he conseguido las piezas pq en la tienda de electrónica no tenian y para pedirla tardarian me han dicho... además me decian que 3 euros cada pieza y en total son las 5 q debo cambiar pq quemada solo hay una pero las demás se han roto la carcasilla de plástico.

Conoceis alguna web donde pueda encontrarlas??

así me saldra más barato, gracias.


----------



## Vin (Abr 11, 2011)

Si nos dices el nombre de las piezas puede que te podamos ayudar. Debe haber una especie de código escrito en cada pieza.


----------



## capponne (Abr 12, 2011)

ok, esta tarde os lo pongo, escuchad, muchas gracias de verdad. sois geniales.

saludos.


----------



## capponne (Abr 12, 2011)

d 965
t 011

necesito 5 y luego lo demás esta bien la resistencia esta negrita pero supongo que será por el humillo pq quemado sólo se ve una de estas 5 aunq hay las otras que les falta un cachito de plástico.


----------



## Vin (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola, mediante el código diría que son estos:

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/143748/STANSON/D965.html

No tienen nada de especial, son transistores NPN, no creo que haga falta sustituirlos por exactamente los mismos, pero si alguno equivalente.


----------



## capponne (Abr 12, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Hola, mediante el código diría que son estos:
> 
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/143748/STANSON/D965.html
> 
> No tienen nada de especial, son transistores NPN, no creo que haga falta sustituirlos por exactamente los mismos, pero si alguno equivalente.




y donde puedo comprarlos? en la tienda de electrónica de aquí no tenian y para pedirlos me pedian que los pagase antes y lo dicho 15 euros los 5.

A ver si los puedo encontrar en alguna web más baratos.


----------



## Vin (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola pues si, aquí los tienes en ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.es/30-pcs-Transisto...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cad941d3a

Hay 30 pero bueno, puedes guardártelos.

Saludos


----------



## capponne (Abr 12, 2011)

dios mio y como me queria cobrar a mi 15 euros por 5....

Me servirán estos seguro?

gracias vin por tdo


----------



## Vin (Abr 12, 2011)

A ver, en principio si, a ver si puede pasarse alguien con más conocimientos que yo, y lo confirma.

Agradecería a cualquiera que lo pueda confirmar.

Y ten en cuenta que vienen de china, en el anuncio pone que tarda unos 15 días, pero a veces más, por experiencia.

Saludos


----------



## capponne (Abr 12, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> A ver, en principio si, a ver si puede pasarse alguien con más conocimientos que yo, y lo confirma.
> 
> Agradecería a cualquiera que lo pueda confirmar.
> 
> ...



muchisimas gracias, espero que me lo confirmeis para pedirlo, un saludo a todos.

compis por favor me podeis confirmar que son los correctos para proceder con el pedido por favor, gracias!!

Saludos

compis jejeje please!! alguien que pueda aportar su granito para poder hacer el pedido. Mirad si son correctos para pedirlos, muchas gracias y perdonad la insistencia pero es q no conozco nadie que me pueda ayudar.


----------



## capponne (Abr 19, 2011)

al final he comprado esos 30 transistores, por 3 euros y pico cuando los recibo lo probaré y os cuento.

Saludos.


----------

